# 'Let's Dance' Staffel 7 Promoshoot 2014 by Stefan Gregorowius (x10 UHQ)



## MetalFan (19 März 2014)

*Tanzpaare*
Let's Dance 2014: Wer tanzt mit wem? - RTL.de

Lilly Becker & Erich Klann | Cindy Berger & Marius Iepure | Patrice Bouédibéla & Ekaterina Leonova | Bernhard Brink & Sarah Latton | 
Carmen Geiss & Christian Polanc | Alexander Klaws & Isabel Edvardsson | Alexander Leipold & Oana Nechiti | 
Larissa Marolt & Massimo Sinató | Dirk Moritz & Katja Kalugina | Tanja Szewczenko & Willi Gabalier 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
Thx don


----------



## Rolli (19 März 2014)

*AW: 'Let's Dance' Staffel 9 Promoshoot 2014 by Stefan Gregorowius (x10 UHQ)*

:thx: schön aber werde ich bestimmt nicht schauen


----------



## Hehnii (19 März 2014)

*AW: 'Let's Dance' Staffel 9 Promoshoot 2014 by Stefan Gregorowius (x10 UHQ)*

Schaue ich auch nicht, aber ein paar heiße Kirschen sind dabei! :thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## Q (19 März 2014)

*AW: 'Let's Dance' Staffel 9 Promoshoot 2014 by Stefan Gregorowius (x10 UHQ)*

na dann mal rauf aufs Parkett  :thx:


----------



## Kessesweib1970 (19 März 2014)

*AW: 'Let's Dance' Staffel 9 Promoshoot 2014 by Stefan Gregorowius (x10 UHQ)*

danke für die bilder


----------



## goraji (20 März 2014)

*AW: 'Let's Dance' Staffel 9 Promoshoot 2014 by Stefan Gregorowius (x10 UHQ)*

Ja super RTL...das weiss ich doch, was ich mir ganz bestimmt nicht eine Minute anschauen werde....*würg*


----------



## Bowes (23 März 2014)

*AW: 'Let's Dance' Staffel 9 Promoshoot 2014 by Stefan Gregorowius (x10 UHQ)*

Dankeschön für die sehr schönen Bilder.


----------

